# Encoder - Transformacion Lineal



## robinson hernandez (Oct 18, 2007)

Hola. 

Estoy trabajando con un enconder (conectado a una correa transportadora) el cual esta conectado a un escaner (que lee lo que va pasando por la correa) . finalmente el escaner esta conectado a un pc. 

Mientras la correa esta en movimiento, con una funcion (ejemplo : LeeEscaner() ) pido datos al escaner. Uno de los datos que me entrega es el valor del encoder al momento en que pedi los datos. 

Este valor se mueve entre 0 y 65.000 (aprox).

Mi duda : Como transformadorrmo esta medida (pulsos) a una unidad de medida lineal, como milimetros.

Ejemplo :  si LeeEscaner() me entrega encoder=100 y el siguiente LeeEscaner() me entrega encoder=200, cuantos milimetros han pasado ? este dato es asociado al encoder ? cada encoder tiene un factor de transformadorrmacion ? etc. 

busque aqui en el foro y aparece incluso como construirlos, pero no encontre nada de como transformar los pulsos a su forma lineal. 

ojala puedan ayudarme o indicar si esto esta en algun post. gracias de antemano.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 18, 2007)

> Ejemplo : si LeeEscaner() me entrega encoder=100 y el siguiente LeeEscaner() me entrega encoder=200, cuantos milimetros han pasado ? este dato es asociado al encoder ? cada encoder tiene un factor de transformadorrmacion ? etc.



Cada encoder genera una cantidad de pulsos proporcional al avance del mismo que estara dada por Pulsos/mm. (Para tu caso lineal)


Tienes que averiguar la cantidad de pulsos que genera el encoder por mm. (Pulsos/mm)

Restas los dos valores consecutivos de LeeEscaner() lo llamaremos CantPulsos (Pulsos)

Divides este valor CantPulsos por la cantidad de pulsos por mm del escaner y te da el
largo entre las mediciones sucesivas que te da LeeEscaner()


----------



## thors (Oct 19, 2007)

tienes que calcularlo tu mismo ya que el encoder te ofrece una cantidad de pulsos por angulo 
osea ejemplo 200 pulsos a un giro completo 360° grados  y mecanicamente lo montas directamante o con reducciones de poleas o engranes a lo que necesitas controlar 

osea como dice fogonazo


----------

